# How to remove my mature filter ban?



## Bouncer (Jul 13, 2015)

My account got banned from viewing mature content before I was eighteen, don't ask when because I really can't remember having being absent from the sites for a long time. I just came back to the site today, I turned eighteen in may is there anyway I can lift the ban?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 13, 2015)

File a Trouble Ticket on the main site under the "Dispute mature lock" category, and staff will be able to help you with that. Please be aware that you're going to need to provide ID to prove your age before your account can be unlocked.


----------

